# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Matematikanët nga Kosova në konferencën ndërkombëtare të matematikës në Sofia

## ministryofmath

Shkencëtarë nga matematika nga mbarë bota u takuan në Sofia për konferencën e 6 vjetore të Teorisë së Funksioneve Speciale , që është mbajtur nga data 20 tetor deri më 23 tetor në Sofia të Bullgarisë. Konferenca është organizuar nga Akademia e shkencave Bullgare në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Matematikës dhe Informatikës dhe Fakultetin e Matematikës dhe Informatikës të Universitetit te Sofias . Takimi ka shërbyer si një rast për shkencëtarët nga fusha e Teorisë së Funksioneve Speciale të Matematikës të takohen për të shkëmbyer përvojën dhe për të krahasuar rezultatet e punës së tyre kërkimore-shkencore. Pjesëmarrës në këtë konferencë kanë qenë edhe dy matematikan nga Kosova, Valmir Krasniqi dhe Faton Merovci. Valmir Krasniqi thotë se vlerat e konferencave të tilla janë të jashtëzakonshme, veçanërisht për matematikanët nga vendet si Kosova. Ndihem i privilegjuar që kam prezantuar në një konferencë ku gjenden matematikanët më të shquar të botës ne lëmin e Teorisë se Funksioneve Speciale, të prezantosh pranë Akademikeve si: prof.dr.Peter Rusev, prof.dr. Ivan Dimovski, prof.dr. Shyam Kalla.etj është nder dhe sukses për mua dhe Fatonin.

Valmir Krasniqi dhe Faton Merovci shkuan në këtë konferencë për të paraqitur rezultatet e punës së tyre kërkimore në lëmin e funksioneve të Bersnstein-it. Studimi i matematikanëve tanë lidhet me përgjithësimin e disa funksioneve speciale dhe aplikimin e tyre në teorinë e funksioneve të Bersnstein-it. Për punimin që kemi prezantuar kanë dhënë rekomandime të mira Akademik Shyam Kalla, dhe profesori universitar kinez Feng Qi, ata kanë vlerësuar si të rëndësishëm punimin tonë dhe kanë rekomanduar fuqishëm për botim në revistën që do të botohen punimet nga konferenca.

Profesori Rashit Alidema tregon për rënsësinë e konferecave ndërkombëtare, Në Konferencat Ndërkombëtare Shkencore, i kushtohet të arriturave shkencore, teknologjisë dhe inovacioneve. Ajo organizohet mirë nga shkencëtarët e përmendur botërisht, dhe të gjitha prezantimet paraqitën në afatin e caktuar të nivelit të lartë dhe interesante. Për çdo kumtesë për disa minutë bëhen reklamente. Natyrisht, shumë pjesëmarrës vazhdojnë të marrin informata me paraqitjen e temave, të lexuarit e publikimeve të përmendura në konferencë, që të kenë sa më shumë njohuri për ato punime, të cilat janë paraqitura në ligjërata. Arrihet përshtypja e një spektri të gjer të hulumtimeve të shkencëtarëve të ndryshëm me famë. Prej punimeve të tilla gjithnjë është e lidhur një problem i madh – çfarë dobie mund të nxjerrët prej saj. Munden të vihet edhe deri të hulumtimet shumë interesante, por ato mund të mbetën vetëm në trajtë të publikimit e tëligjëratave e mos të aplikohen në praktikë Prandaj, thirrja serioze është, që punimet të jenë të vlefshme në praktike thotë prof.dr. Rashit Alidema.

Krasniqi dhe Merovci thonë se matematikanët kosovarë janë në gjendje të japin një ndihmesë të madhe në afirmimin e vlerave shkencore kosovare në rrafshinë ndërkombëtar, por për këtë çështje nuk kemi përkrahje financiare nga ana institucioneve përkatëse.

Punëtoret shkencor në Kosovë përkrahen pak për të mos thënë fare, prandaj jemi ne këtë gjendje te palakmueshme sa i përket zhvillimit te shkencës ne Kosovë. Shikuar në aspektin politik shkencëtarët kosovarë mund të japin kontribut të madh në imazhin e shtetit tonë, prandaj investimi në shkencë dhe në njerëzit e shkencës duhet te filloi sa më shpejt./ministryofmath/

----------

